# Dominos self driving pizza delivery



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Wouldn't it be more convenient for the customer to use drones?

Deliver the pie right to the diner's door?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Wouldn't it be more convenient for the customer to use drones?
> 
> Deliver the pie right to the diner's door?


they'll do both


----------



## bigdog305 (Sep 7, 2016)

I think its a waste of Mula. Do you think if someone lives on the 25th floor wants to go down the elevator to get there pizzas? No. The only good thing I see is no tipping. lol


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Meanwhile, there are probably no laws on the books preventing anyone from jacking the (unmanned) car and liberating the ketchup-on-cardboard contents for himself. Free for all!

People are going to have so much fun f-ing with these cars when they come out.... can't wait to see it! (followed, of course, by making fun of all the pencil-neck dweebs back in the labs who are shocked and surprised by such behavior).


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

bigdog305 said:


> I think its a waste of Mula. Do you think if someone lives on the 25th floor wants to go down the elevator to get there pizzas? No. The only good thing I see is no tipping. lol


That's what these guys are for.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


>


Self driving yes. Self delivering nope still need human hands and feet for that.

Nothing but a gimmick for Facebook hits.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Self driving yes. Self delivering nope still need human hands and feet for that.
> 
> Nothing but a gimmick for Facebook hits.


well obviously that'll never happen. 






Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Self driving yes. Self delivering nope still need human hands and feet for that.
> 
> Nothing but a gimmick for Facebook hits.


It's still not a very good cook yet.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Self driving yes. Self delivering nope still need human hands and feet for that.
> 
> Nothing but a gimmick for Facebook hits.


If you don't want to use drones to deliver the pies from the self driver to the diner's apartment, you can train a helper monkey to do it.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Wouldn't it be more convenient for the customer to use drones?
> 
> Deliver the pie right to the diner's door?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

WeirdBob said:


>


They'll just start arming the drones and we'll have a new arms race.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WeirdBob said:


>


" SKEET SHOOTING WITH PRIZES"!



I_Like_Spam said:


> If you don't want to use drones to deliver the pies from the self driver to the diner's apartment, you can train a helper monkey to do it.


The monkey will masturbate to the scent of every woman on her period along the way !

I had a girlfriend with a pet monkey.
You should have seen him when we threw house parties.



I_Like_Spam said:


> Wouldn't it be more convenient for the customer to use drones?
> 
> Deliver the pie right to the diner's door?


Wouldnt it be more convenient for whole store to be a GIANT ROBOT ?
Why have any people involved.



tomatopaste said:


> That's what these guys are for.


You Transhumanist Monster !


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> They'll just start arming the drones and we'll have a new arms race.


If you don't tip the pizza delivery robot you get shot


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> If you don't tip the pizza delivery robot you get shot


E.D. 209 does NOT like getting stiffed on the gratuity!

"You have 20 seconds to tip me!"


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> That's what these guys are for.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Do Tomatopaste and RamzFan ever appear in the same thread?


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

bigdog305 said:


> I think its a waste of Mula. Do you think if someone lives on the 25th floor wants to go down the elevator to get there pizzas? No. The only good thing I see is no tipping. lol


Drone flies it up to 25th floor, shoots window out and delivers pizza. What's so hard about that?


----------



## Will_DFW (Aug 23, 2017)

I'd like this to work but we all know GPS doesn't and so doesn't using a flashlight to find my destination so yeah good luck.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Too bad there must still be one or more guys inside the self-driving pizza-delivery car. The real test will be when humans no longer ride-along in the self-driving pizza-delivery car. Without human witnesses, all the problems discussed on this forum may appear, vandalism, pizza-theft, car jacking, etc.

I still prefer having a delivery guy coming to my door with the hot pizza. Needing to walk to the car, enter a code, carry back the pizza, side dishes, and sodas will be an extra hassle. If the price is similar, I will choose the pizza guy over the self-driving car.


Gung-Ho said:


> Do Tomatopaste and RamzFan ever appear in the same thread?


No! It just like you never see Superman and Clark Kent together. Suspicious. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Alfred DeSilva (Jul 8, 2017)

so when the car is double parked or parked next a fire hydrant or handicap spot. I guess dominos will eat the ticket ?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Alfred DeSilva said:


> so when the car is double parked or parked next a fire hydrant or handicap spot. I guess dominos will eat the ticket ?


Interesting question. Normally, I'd say Domino's would pay the ticket as often as Uber will, which is to say never. However, a parking ticket is given to the vehicle, owned by Domino's, not the driver. Will Domino's track down the driver (based on the date, time and location of the ticket) and dock his pay?


----------

